# Cough medicine is a waste of money: NHS recommends homemade honey and lemon



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2014)

Cough medicines are a waste of money because the medical evidence behind them is so “weak”, a top doctor has warned.

As temperatures fall across the country and winter draws in, growing numbers of people are getting coughs and colds.

Cough medicines can cost between £3 and £5 for a small bottle, and the huge industry is worth millions of pounds annually to drug firms.

However, one expert said there was “no evidence” to suggest cough medicines actually work.

And the NHS officially recommends opting for “a homemade cough remedy containing honey and lemon” instead.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/lifestyle/health/cough-medicine-waste-money-nhs-4444541


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 15, 2014)

I drink Jif Lemon straight from the bottle no honey nearly every day  It feels like its doing some good


----------

